

“Nearly 25000 allocations are made for every keystroke in [Chrome's] Omnibox” - dustingetz
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/chromium-dev/EUqoIz2iFU4/kPZ5ZK0K3gEJ

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8704318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8704318).

------
teraflop
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8704318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8704318)
which is also on the front page.

